# MCAN Mortgage Corp (MKP.TO)



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

What are peoples thought on this one? Anyone have any holdings?
Pays a helathy dividend and a top up dividend in the Q4 depending on earnings.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

MCAN is a publicly-traded Mortgage Investment Corporation. MICs are flow-through entities and distributions will mostly be interest income.

There are a couple more MICs trading on the TSX all have similar yields.

http://www.canadiancapitalist.com/publicly-traded-mortgage-investment-corporations-mics/


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Appreciate it. I have been watching MCAN with interest for a long time but it is hard to find any useful news out there relating to them.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone know why MKP MCAN is taking a beating today? No real news that I can find.


----------



## pacman (Sep 6, 2009)

Ya, I was wondering the same thing.
I have quite a large holding.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

They announce earnings after the close today. This is the time when the yearly bonus is announced. I hold this in the registered account, with a 8.3% yield it's great


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Earnings look pretty good. Remember the distributions are not eligible dividends, they are fully taxed, so you want to hold MKP in a TFSA or RRSP.


----------



## summer (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you still think this is a good buy? Is it risky?


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yield is now 8.86%, time to top up. This is a solid company with earnings out shortly.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Have a good chunk of private MIC's and can only say that I wish didn't.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Up 7% since May 3rd. Earnings came out, 32% increase in the last quarter., 7% increase in June dividend, now the yield is at 9%.


----------



## Calmoney (Dec 19, 2013)

I have owned this stock for years, love the div, they just announced a nearly 16% boost in the quarterly dividend. Close to a 52 week high, decent PO ratio, but high yield.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

I picked up a bit of MKP for the dividend, back in 2020, in the lower 13s. It has produced well below my portfolio average but, as early retirees, we really appreciate the strong dividend.

My apologies for the necro-post but they announced a small dividend increase on February 23, 2022 (will be reflected in March distribution), as well as a one-time dividend of $0.97.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Just so everyone is aware, the one time dividend is a stock dividend that will be paid in extra shares.


----------

